# 1960 Fiorelli



## BradL (Jun 19, 2019)

This bike followed me home today.  The seller was the second owner, who says the original owner claimed it to be a 1960 model.  There seems to be very little info on the early non-Coppi Fiorellis.

This one has Campagnolo dropouts, derailleurs, and shifters, Magistroni BB and cranks, Balilla brakes, Record saddle, Sheffield 663 pedals with ALP clips (straps are unmarked), and Gnutti hubs with Fiamme 27" clincher rims.  The brake levers are unmarked, so if anyone can shed some light on make and model, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## juvela (Jun 20, 2019)

-----

Earlier discussions on this bicycle located here:

Value and year of vintage Fiorelli

1960 Fiorelli


-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Never mind he answered!


----------



## bikerbluz (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice!


----------

